# New owner and need some help



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

Ive had ferrets before but just to foster & it was about 10 yrs ago. Anyway I decided to get 2 baby jills that are now about 15 weeks old and I have a few questions about them.

Im feeding them Chudleys ferret, is this ok?

I also give them the odd chicken wing when the huskies get them, malt paste (which they dont seem to like) and wet cat food. Is there anything else they can have?

They are in a hutch outside with toys hanging from the roof to play with, hammocks in living and bedroom and I bought this mini dog bed ( Snuggles Small Animal Plush 2-Way Hooded Bed (18972) on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 16:54:13 BST)) for them to sleep in cos I live near the coast and its cold here. The floor of the hutch has wood cat litter with wood shavings on top. Is this ok or is there anything else I can use?

I bring them in to the house everyday to play but my children have the habit of winding them up by running around without shoes on and squeeling. The girls think this is great but they are now starting to jump on the kids like prey:confused1:. Kids need to learn not to do this by getting bitten so that is not the problem. My problem is how do I get the wee girlies to calm down?

If I got an older neutered boy from rescue would they all get on? Or would it be better to just neuter at 6 months?

I will leave it there as I think Ive asked enough :eek6:

Thanks Beth


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

First I want to say congratulations on you new additions. Am i right in thinking they are housed outside? If so that is fine and better for them anyway rather then being in the house all day. If your worried about it being cold you could use Hay as a bedding material as this keeps heat in. I use shredded soft tissue paper in summer and in winter (as they live in a shed in cages).

Chudleys ferret food is fine to feed but they will drink a lot more water then if they where fed mainly raw food. They can eat a whole range of foods, Chicken, Liver Heart, Beef, Lamb,rabbit,Sardines Minced meats, Tuna, and they can eat cat food too. they will also like some sunflower oil, I know mine do as a treat and raw eggs and some lactol kitten milk. Could you not just use wood shavings in their cage, instead of the cat litter it will be kinder on their feet plus some ferrets like to play in them. 

If you adopt a neutered male who has been done for a while (6 month plus) he should accept kits no problems.


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, they are living in a medium sized bunny hutch at the moment. Due to be replaced with a bl**dy big one! They are out the front of the house just now and think its great that everyone stops to chat to them. Not sure weather to move them as it gets pretty wild up here in Winter and put them in the back where it is more sheltered.

They have shavings on top of the litter. It is about 2 inches deep as they roll around and hide themselves in it. I will stop the litter now though.

Ive just bought lamb shanks for the dogs so will cut some off for the frits and give them some mince too. I give my dogs tinned sardines and tuna in oil as its not loaded with salt. Im assuming this is ok to give them too?

As soon as I find my card reader I will upload some photos.

Beth x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah its fine to give them tuna and fish. They can eat anything really, meat wise, pork isnt advisable though too much. You can give some sun flower oil daily on their foods, just a bit.

I would move the ferrets if i where you depending on your area as you hear of many being stolen.


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for that. I have a padlock on the hutch but we live in a quiet area and since its forces quarters the MOD police are always driving about  That and the 3 huskies behind them in the garden that would scream blue murder if someone stole their new snacks :thumbup:

Beth


----------



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not an expert but from what I've understood ferrets are very sensitive to the heat and cold and should not be kept outside but should be taken outdoors for short periods. You might want to investigate this further before you wind up with dead ones. From the way you choose your wording I am guessing that you are in another country besides the U.S am I correct? I would really like to hear more about the ferrets raised else where especially in England I heard they feed their Ferrets live meat. Here in the US they spay and neuter them sooo young that their life span is cut in half. A 3 year old Ferret is considered seniour and ends up with Adrenal Gland disease which is what mine has and is getting ready for surgery. Guess they consider them the desposalble pet. Isn't that horrible. Can't figure out why breeders are allowed to continue raising them that way. Sure would like to see it stopped. Crystal


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Ferrets do fine outside with the right bedding etc. They cope with cold better than heat. In fact there is eveidence to show that ferrets kept outside and not neuterd do not get adrenal light plays apart in adrenal too


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

CrisYouSasyMedic said:


> I'm not an expert but from what I've understood ferrets are very sensitive to the heat and cold and should not be kept outside but should be taken outdoors for short periods. You might want to investigate this further before you wind up with dead ones. From the way you choose your wording I am guessing that you are in another country besides the U.S am I correct? I would really like to hear more about the ferrets raised else where especially in England I heard they feed their Ferrets live meat. Here in the US they spay and neuter them sooo young that their life span is cut in half. A 3 year old Ferret is considered seniour and ends up with Adrenal Gland disease which is what mine has and is getting ready for surgery. Guess they consider them the desposalble pet. Isn't that horrible. Can't figure out why breeders are allowed to continue raising them that way. Sure would like to see it stopped. Crystal


I live in Northern Scotland, and keep the girls in a rabbit hutch. Most days they are curled up in their hammock at the wire side and love it as they hear the kids coming home from school and can see us coming in with the car onto the drive etc. When it is slightly windier than usual they sleep in the covered bit in their bed. When it starts to get really cold I will cover them and give them hay to sleep in as well as there bed.

They come in every day for a play but I do also let them play outside. I bought them a new harness and lead set each today so will see how we do walking them :scared:

I think it depends on the individual animal too, I run a Siberian Husky rescue and people always say to me that they shouldnt be here cos its too warm for them. Well someone should tell my boy as he sleeps next to the radiator and also loves sun bathing. He is Balck and white and has longer fur than normal. :001_cool:

Beth x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

CrisYouSasyMedic said:


> I'm not an expert but from what I've understood ferrets are very sensitive to the heat and cold and should not be kept outside but should be taken outdoors for short periods. You might want to investigate this further before you wind up with dead ones. From the way you choose your wording I am guessing that you are in another country besides the U.S am I correct? I would really like to hear more about the ferrets raised else where especially in England I heard they feed their Ferrets live meat. Here in the US they spay and neuter them sooo young that their life span is cut in half. A 3 year old Ferret is considered seniour and ends up with Adrenal Gland disease which is what mine has and is getting ready for surgery. Guess they consider them the desposalble pet. Isn't that horrible. Can't figure out why breeders are allowed to continue raising them that way. Sure would like to see it stopped. Crystal


ferrets cope very well outside they can not sweat and do suffer from sun stroke when they get too hot witch can be fatal. It is far healthier for the ferret to be kept outside, as I am sure your aware natural light is important for ferrets their body's work through the photo period. In England a lot of people feed their ferrets raw food, but not live.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected] in Need said:


> I live in Northern Scotland, and keep the girls in a rabbit hutch. Most days they are curled up in their hammock at the wire side and love it as they hear the kids coming home from school and can see us coming in with the car onto the drive etc. When it is slightly windier than usual they sleep in the covered bit in their bed. When it starts to get really cold I will cover them and give them hay to sleep in as well as there bed.
> 
> They come in every day for a play but I do also let them play outside. I bought them a new harness and lead set each today so will see how we do walking them :scared:
> 
> ...


Hi Beth

They will cope fine with the hay as bedding, plus they have each other to keep warm. They will start to get their winter fat soon too so that'll help them deal with the winter. I agree it depends on the animal too. some cope better then others.


----------

